# Anyone have Corian in the kitchen?



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Pros, cons etc....

Looking at alternatives to Granite at the moment. Pics would be great!

Many thanks.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

We've had it now for about 3 years. No real downsides for us.

It can be joined and shaped which was the bonus for us as our work surface is shaped and looks like one continous piece. 

Only thing I hadn't quite realised is we were asked what thickness we wanted ours. The corian is about 13mm thick it's an end piece they add to give the illusion it's a thicker piece!

That said I've no complaints and it comes up great with barkeepers friend which I now use on the car windscreen :thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

We have it in the office breakout spaces at work.
It looks quite nice but don't have any photos I'm afraid.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just realised you were looking for pics. Not got any so I'll take a couple and post them :thumb:


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just had this fitted last month and really happy with it, 50mm deep with 100mm up stands and seamless large basin all in a satin white. Bar keepers friend is a must to prevent staining but no issues so far , and if not able to remove a mark can be polished out in situ all complete with a 10 year warranty. You won,t be disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just realised it's actually over 3 1/2 year since this was done. As I said pieces can be joins and filled so it gives a seamless appearance and both pieces don't have any joins :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Ew really don't like that

Looks tacky and the sort of thing you'd have at a school around the science lab


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Don't have it in my kitchen but know someone with it in theirs. I really like it, can get loads of colours, seamless joins and can be buffed up where it gets scratched

People think that granite is is indestructible and easy to maintain but in reality its a pain to keep clean as you have to buy special granite cleaner to keep it looking its best and it does mark and chip quite easily.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

We have and really like it I've never found anyone who can find the joins! we have a fully bonded sink with no seams or gaps I'll post some pics when I get home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Kimo said:


> Ew really don't like that
> 
> Looks tacky and the sort of thing you'd have at a school around the science lab


I'm quoting you for mt8 s kitchen not mine 

Not sure what school you went to but it must've been a lot posher than mine :lol:

Each to their own it's like cars as we see by the yes or no threads on here always good to hear others opinions.

On the original post I would definitely recommend it and as others have said if done properly you will not see the joins. Also if there is any damage it can be sanded and/or filled and again if done properly it will never be seen :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

macca666 said:


> I'm quoting you for mt8 s kitchen not mine
> 
> Not sure what school you went to but it must've been a lot posher than mine :lol:
> 
> ...


Correct

Just looks too sterile for my liking, I like a good solid work top and a homely feel


----------



## beetie (Jul 3, 2006)

We use it at work. Not sure if I'd have it on my kitchen. I'd have to polish out the scratches all the time. 
Solid surface(corian)can be as thin as 3mm.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Many thanks for all the replies guys. I think we will go and try and see it in the flesh. :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

beetie said:


> We use it at work. Not sure if I'd have it on my kitchen. I'd have to polish out the scratches all the time.
> Solid surface(corian)can be as thin as 3mm.


I've no major issue with scratches. We were advised to clean with a green scourer and barkeepers friend which we do occasionally to bring it back like new. I don't find it marks any worse than anything else.


----------



## beetie (Jul 3, 2006)

macca666 said:


> I've no major issue with scratches. We were advised to clean with a green scourer and barkeepers friend which we do occasionally to bring it back like new. I don't find it marks any worse than anything else.


Like with cars it's better to have a lighter colour. Black is horrible to keep great


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

beetie said:


> Like with cars it's better to have a lighter colour. Black is horrible to keep great


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

My parents have it in their kitchen and overall it's a medium blue-cream-black colour. For the cost it was, personally I'd rather have a real nice granite worktop.

I've got black quarts with mirror flecks in my kitchen and it's a pig to keep looking clean. Gorgeous when clean though. If I was to do it again, I'd get white Quartz (which actually looks really nice) or granite. Quartz is the hardest wearing though I think (harder wearing than granite anyway).

Also, let's be honest, who actually notices the joins? I've got granite in my utility room and you can barley see the joins on either quarts or granite so I think the "main selling point" of corian isn't all that.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Granite every day of the week for me.

Corian looks artificial and does remind me of school chemistry benches especially in the new schools here.

Granite upkeep is not a problem at all, just seal every 6 months and that's it and don't out super hot things on it. Place on a mat instead.

Being indian, you can guess what the cooking is like in the house lol. Curry powder, spices, different pastes and whatnot and no stains.

I also have a 7m long kitchen so needed 3 slabs of granite to cover it. The joins are barely noticeable.

I went for river white granite. Its very hard wearing. No scratches at all and it does get its fair share of abuse from 3 kids.


----------



## andystuff1971 (Jan 16, 2011)

Had mine for nearly ten years now, wouldn't go for any other option in the future.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Quite old pics , we have black Corian which is the worst for scratches , that said its 13 years old now and I have machined polished it twice with 106FA and a rotary in that time 

Its really easy to live with and i wipe it down with a spray bottle of water with a few drops of fairly liquid and I use a cheap furniture polish (Tesco value) to make it shine. I never use scourers as they scratch it


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I make Corian Benchtops for a living, any questions just ask :thumb:


----------

